# dadant vs maxant 20 frame extractors



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I realize that this has been debated before, but I would like anyone with experience to contribute feedback.

Having never seen either extractor, I can only comment on what I read on their website and the limited detailed reports from online owners.


Here's my crude assessment of the two:

Dadant M00440 20 FRAME RADIAL EXTRACTOR

Dadant Pros:

1) seems to have a bigger capacity than maxant
2) talk suggests a larger outlet
3) different drive motor configuration. Direct drive vs belt driven. No belts or friction washers to deal with.

Dadant Cons:

1) Higher cost
2) Dadant rep doesn't frequent beesource 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maxant Model 1400P

Maxant pros

1) Maxant has a very strong reputation (particularly on beesource)
2) solid construction - again no personal experience
3) very simple drive system. Although not high tech probably would require little maintenance.
4) lower price

Maxant cons:

1) smaller capacity
2) smaller outlet


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Both machines are great machines, the one thing to persuade you is........
ME 
You will have to put up with me if you buy my extractor! :shhhh:

I can say on a serious note, that replacement parts on the 1400 are fairly inexpensive. You should get about 8-15 yrs out of the belts, and leather washer.

J


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

All I can add is I have a Maxant 1400 that I picked up used, not sure of the age but it an older one and works great.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

For me it boiled down to the cost of shipping. I liked the capacity of the Dadant, liked the price of the Maxant, loved quality of both. But, since I could go pick up the Dadant, went with it, and love it! So you might look at which one you could reasonably pick up. Or compare cost of the extractor plus shipping, which gives you the true, total cost. That might sway you one way or the other.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Astrobee, I seem to recall that Kelley's sells Maxant extractors.. Not sure, but they sure do look alike. If you're closer to Kelley's, that might save some $$. The Maxant will extract 10 deep or 20 shallow... the Dadant will extract 20 deep OR shallow, and you can double up and do 33 (or 30?) shallows in the Dadant extractor if you wish. 

Like I said earlier, for me it was capacity plus the cost of shipping. Good luck to you!
Steven


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If they are both 20 frame how on earth does the Dadant have greater capacity :scratch: or am I missing something ?


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Dadant can do 20 deeps or shallows, the Maxant can do 10 deeps or 20 shallows. Both are quality machines. I have a Dadant and am happy, I got a great deal on a good used one. I also have a smaller 2 frame S/S Maxant that was probably made before Jake was born and it will probably still work perfectly when he retires . I also just got a new Maxant bottling tank, stick to American made, you won't regret it.

Perry,.............and I am CANADIAN


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

stick to American made, you won't regret it.

Perry,.............and I am CANADIAN 

Right, Canada is America, along with the United States, and Mexico ! :thumbsup: :applause:

:lookout: PCM 


t:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

HONEYDEW said:


> If they are both 20 frame how on earth does the Dadant have greater capacity :scratch: or am I missing something ?


I have an old Dadant 20 that we actually can fit 44 mediums in, works fine. My favorite aspect, it can also do 4 - 11 1/4" frames.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

HONEYDEW said:


> If they are both 20 frame how on earth does the Dadant have greater capacity :scratch: or am I missing something ?


My Dadant extractor has spacers welded in place on the reel that keep the frames in location. Apparently a person can put an additional frame on top of the spacer, between the other frames. I haven't tried it, but that's how Dadant advertises it.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Astro,

It's been a few months, thought I would see if you bought one and if so, what won you over to make your decision.

C2


----------



## blainenay (Oct 14, 2011)

Pigeon Mountain Trading has a relatively new line of extractors in models from two to twenty frames (http://www.pigeonmountaintrading.com/Category/1-22632-honey-extractors.aspx). The descriptions are very short. They don't say, but I suspect that they are imported from China.

I'm interested in either their six-frame or the eight-frame extractor.

I know a lot of the folks on this forum like the Maxant 3100 extractors (I do too). But I want to extract deep frames radially -- something Maxant can't do unless I go with the 20-frame extractor.

So, does anyone have experience with the new Pigeon Mountain line of extractors?


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

$3000 for a 20 frame extractor?! Dadant is $1600! If these are from
China, I would expect the price to be less, like 1/2 the price, not DOUBLE.
After experiencing something other than my Dadant, I will never stray from it for anything less than another Dadant or Maxant. For me, trying to get away cheap and taking a shortcut only resulted in spending more.

C2


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Batman said:


> $3000 for a 20 frame extractor?! Dadant is $1600!


According to Maxant's website the Model 1400 w/heavy duty legs is $1495.00.

Tom


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know about thier extractors but I have the breathable suit from them and it's quality. For the suits they say that they are owned by US fabrics which has operations in the US and other counties. I posted a review and cought a lot of flack .


blainenay said:


> So, does anyone have experience with the new Pigeon Mountain line of extractors?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You might wanna call and ask what grade ss and the thickness they are using (the lower the number the thicker, the higher the number the thinner the metal is)
. By the looks id say China, if not Italian.


----------



## savage_sultin (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have been wondering the same, but from what I have been reading and seen I will be buying the Maxant 1400. hard to argue with the price just have to figure out if they ship to Canada or would it be cheaper to have it sent to my aunts in Maine and pick it up


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Probably be a little cheaper to go to Maine. Going to Canada will require a customs broker.


----------



## savage_sultin (Nov 30, 2011)

I do all my own clearances it saves me a lot of money, it would have to be $150-$200 cheaper as it would cost me that to go to Maine in fuel and tolls. I live on an Island and have to pay to get off it


----------

